# Official Game Thread: LA CLippers at Bulls 7:30 Central, WGN Superstation



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Well, the Clips have been in an unstoppable tailspin, having lost 7 in a row and really stinking up the place in the process.

If these guys have any pride left at all, they'll have tonights game circled as an opponent with a similarly dismal record whom they would think they might have a shot to beat if they play well.

Whether they come to play or have just packed it in for the season, the Clips won't win tonight. The Bulls play well at home and I'm looking for Tyson and Eddy to build off the energy of their last impressive performance. I want to see Jamal come out and continue to reign in the "shoot first" instincts. Ditto Jalen. This would also be a nice time to see Jay put up some quality numbers.

Bulls 104

Clips 92


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

I am going to continue with tradition and pick a loss.



Clippers- 98
Bulls- 85

Reason: Whenever I pick a win, we lose.



Curry will have a good game tonite. Chandler will struggle. Chandler will still get his rebounds, but I predict single digit scoring. Jay will play decent. Jamal will play ok as well. Rose will have a 20 +point game. Marshall will be solid off the bench. Overall, we'll have ok play, but not good enough to win.

Curry really needs to go off tonite.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to BC, the Bulls will play the same starting lineup they did against GSW. Curry, Chandler, Marshall, Rose, Crawford :yes:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Dude, I was supposed to start the thread. I won last time.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Sorry man. By bad. Hope I didn't jinx us.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> 
> 
> According to BC, the Bulls will play the same starting lineup they did against GSW. Curry, Chandler, Marshall, Rose, Crawford :yes:


Ok. I didn't know the SL. What worries me is Marshall on Odom. Does Marshall have the quickness to guard him?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Brand is out, so there is no excuse not to win.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Clippers are 19-41. 8-20 on the road. 1-9 last ten games. They have lost 7 in a row. Remember this team was 39-43 last year. They lost Miles and mcinnis and added andre miller but basically the team is the same from last year other than that. 

Bulls 22-41 19-11 at home. 4-6 last ten games and have won 1 in a row. 

Clippers. .433 and give up .442 .314% in threes. Give up .362% They are out rebounded by 1 a game. 92.5 pts a game and give up, 97. 

Bulls. Bulls shoot .438% and give up .434% .329% in threes and vgive up .317% We get out rebounded by 1.8 a game with mos of that in Off. rebounds. We get 12.5 ourselves but give up 14. Too much!! We average almost two more t/o than our opp. 16.7 is too much. opp 14.8 93.8 pts a game and give up 98.4 

Last game @ LAC jan 29 in what turned out to be an awful, AWFUL game by both teams. 77-75LAC in ot. Bulls had a five point lead going into the 4th quarter. Bulls shot 33% clippers 31%!!We got out rebounded by 7 but let them have 21 off rebounds!! Williams DNP. Crawford 14 pts 6 assists 3 steals. Rose 24, 5 reb. 4 assists. marshall 14 pts 9 reb. Chandler 8 pts 8 rebounds 2 blks. *Curry 4 minutes 4 reb. no points. * Fizer Fizer 4pts (1-8) 6 rebounds 21 minutes. 
LAC. Maggette 25 pts 6 rebs. Miller 12, Brand 10 pts 10 rebs. Rooks 9 pts 12 rebs. *5 off rebs* Kandi tried his best to let us win, 2-15 4pts 7 rebs but he did have three blks.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Nevermind, with Brand being out I say we win. 

Bulls- 98
Clippers- 92


Curry and Chandler have good nights.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

guys, guys, guys THIS GAME IS OVER, FINISHED

we have only lost like 1 game on saturday WGN superstation games (lol im not even kidding though) look up our record for WGN saturday games and you will all be surprised at our record... I say we get a W here...


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

We should win this game. It's weird to say that--- there was never a situation I could say "we should win this game" last year. I guess that's what improvement is all about!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

LA just had a game in Boston last night, Bulls should win this.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brand AND Kandi are on the injured list.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> LA just had a game in Boston last night, Bulls should win this.


LA Clips not only played last night, but this is their 3rd game in 4 nights on the road. The schedule strongly favors the Bulls.

Injuires strongly favor the Bulls with Brand and Kandie out.

Young bigs thus have favorable match-ups

Chandler vs. Parks
Curry vs Rooks.

Some intangibles help the Clips....homies Q and Maggette always tend to play well in Chitown...but the

Marshall vs Maggete 

match up should be the most interesting one of the night. What the Bulls give up in terms of quickness, and perimeter Defense, the Bulls should make up for on the offensive glass,esp. since Clippers were outrebounded by Boston (not a very good rebounding team). Boston also played without their best player- Paul Pierce. 

Bulls should have a big edge on the boards, and scoring in the paint. If JC, Rose and Marshall can hit some outside shots, this game should be a Bulls' blow-out.

Prediction: Bulls 114- Clippers 92


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Eh I think the Bulls should take this one. I mean if Brand and Olowakandi were in I would probably take the Clips, but Chandler vs Parks and Curry vs Rooks is just screaming blowout. If Williams and Crawford contain penetration by Miller and we hold Q and Maggette to 15 a piece then we should have no problem. Look for good games from Rose, Chandler, Curry and bad games by Crawford, Marshall, and like always Hassell. 

Bulls - 101
Clippers - 86


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*the twin towers have an awesome game*

the real twin towers cherokee and wang!!!
actually the bulls should win this one..
ouch that really hurts to say that


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Last time everyone picked a win we lost to the friggin Hawks by like 20! At home! Just to do the opposite I'll say the Clips win in a blowout.

Clip- 121
Bulls-98


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

Doctor, doctor, please give me my daily fix. I'd like a pound of this...










to go along with a ounce of this....










Oh, yeah Baby.... oh yeah...


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

I guarantee Johnny Kerr says " Get back on defense...Jalen!" at least once tonight


Bulls win !!

Bulls win !!


:laugh: :grinning: :yes:


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Helloooooooo, is anyone home? Where's the party?


Man, I must be at the wrong house

:grinning: :yes:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Great first Q for Curry!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

SOMEONE STOP MAGGETTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:upset: :upset:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

12 pts and 2 rebounds for Curry
4 rebounds 1 point for Chandler
6 points and 2 assists for Rose
3 points and 3 assists for Crawford


10 points for Maggette


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Yeah, Maggette got Yell in foul trouble too


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTown4Life</b>!
> Yeah, Maggette got Yell in foul trouble too


We'll see how Hassell does on him.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Rose shooting well. 2/4 from long range, 4/6 overall for 11 points


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Hassell has limited Maggette to 2 points thus far I believe.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Tied at 34 :upset:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

This is not encouraging, up to now. Trading baskets with a waaaay shorthanded Clippers? OUCH!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Donyell: As Walton would say, "Thow it DOWN Big Man.!!!"


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Thank God the Mayor's coming in ..that should break things open. Oh wait. first Clippers lead and then a turnover.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Get Jamal in there Bill, Jay hasn't done jack.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Wilcox looks pretty good tonight


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Clips look like they want it more right now, Bulls seem to have trouble when they're the favorites. Better get their ish together...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

UGH. Where's the energy?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

too bad Curry had those 2 tick-tack fouls at the end of that first qtr because he could have started the 2nd quarter and I think we would have been OK


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

WOOHOO.........thought y'all had abandoned me. Though Id have to do this all on my own..........Thanks for showing up!

I was worried!

Too much pressure for just one poster to handle


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> too bad Curry had those 2 tick-tack fouls at the end of that first qtr because he could have started the 2nd quarter and I think we would have been OK



Quick call 911. Curry was murdering them in the 1st Q.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Ahhhh!!!! This game is very reminescent of the Hawks game, a team that has been on the road and is struggling yet all that seems to vanish when they step on to the UC floor. :dead:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Chandler has had 0 offense so far... he missed a baby hook at the beggining and hasn't really put up a shot other than that dunk attempt but he was too far from the basket... seems like he only has good games if he starts the game off good


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> Chandler has had 0 offense so far... he missed a baby hook at the beggining and hasn't really put up a shot other than that dunk attempt but he was too far from the basket... seems like he only has good games if he starts the game off good



Overcoming bad starts is one of the hardest things to do as a young player.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Overcoming bad starts is one of the hardest things to do as a young player.


true.. if Tyson can come out of this game with a double double he deserves some props...

as for Curry he should end with at least 25 pts and 10 rebs


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

Well, at least Jay is half-way to his Triple-Zero...


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> true.. if Tyson can come out of this game with a double double he deserves some props...
> ...


As long as Tyson continues to crash the boards and comes up with 10 or more rebounds, in my opinion, he had a good game. His offense will come around eventually, but with Curry shining on O, Chandler can concentrate more on weakside help and rebounding since we don't need to rely heavily on scoring from him.

And this is all plausible thanks to Curry's much improved play.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> true.. if Tyson can come out of this game with a double double he deserves some props...
> ...


How much boards does Curry have now? I know it aint much cuz the Clippers haven't missed too many shots.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Does it surprise anyone that we got burn by none other than Q Rich and Maggette? Marshall and Rose can't guard their man at all. Like I said before, I like for us to ship both Rose and Marshall out because they just don't fit our plan, especially Rose. I don't mind Marshall but either Marshall or Fizer has to go depending on our needs. If we need to spread the floor then Marshall is the guy to keep. IMO, it's better to keep Marshall and ship Fizer because Curry and Chandler got the post covered so we need shooters rather than post players.

Rose has got to go because he can't guard anyone. Our number one priority is to ship Rose out for the likes of Wally and Mike Miller. Jay William looks lost as usual. I really think that Mike was right when he said that Jay is a Wesley clone. In his complaint to the Bulls management, he stated that why doesn't Bill try him at sg. Pardon me, Jay, but you're 6'1; please get that through your head because you're not a sg. I think that if we have Battier here, we would be winning more games. Why? It's because guys that can shoot and play defense while willing to accept the role of being a role players are hard to find.

Last but not least, we're getting owned in the paint. If we want to win this game, we need to step up rebounding the ball while pounding the ball inside. Finally, I don't want to see Hassel face for the rest of the game because he can't hit the side of the barn for all I care. His three point attempt during the 2nd quarter in order to avoid 24 second violation was pathetic at best; if you're interested, he didn't even hit the rim while he was wide opened.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> 
> 
> How much boards does Curry have now? I know it aint much cuz the Clippers haven't missed too many shots.


4 according to NBA.com's game tracker.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BullsNews</b>!
> Well, at least Jay is half-way to his Triple-Zero...


Sometimes I wonder if all of yall get some sort of Phallic Pleasure out of the negativity sometimes. Give me a break. 6 minutes, 0 fga, 0 fgm. It isn't as if his teammates are deferring to him, or even putting him in a position to get a good shot. Just be glad he isn't hoisting up bad shot after bad shot, trying to do too much during his run to make up for the 12 minutes he's on pace for tonight......oh, thats right, we already had someone who tried that. BTW--Jamal isn't exactly setting the world on fire either. 1-5, for 5 pts....yeah, another breakout game from him. Stellar performance.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Crawford and Chandler have to step up. Crawford's getting pushed around by Miller and Chandler got eaten alive by Wilcox.

Marshall has to stay out of foul trouble because Hassell kills us with his reluctance to shoot.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

oh great, they're missing shots now lets keep giving them more shots by giving up offensive rebounds :upset:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

man Odom is slicing our D... he really knows how to create a shot out of nothing...


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Curry 21 pts, 8-12 from the field... HE is slicing the clippers apart... we need to keep feeding him the ball every time now


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Bulls giving up a ton of offensive rebounds though for reasons I can't understand. Bulls dominated one of the best (if not the best) rebounding teams in the Warriors the other night. And now they're getting killed by a team without their best rebounder.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

nice jumper by Tyson!


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

You can now see the importance of Tyson. He's not having one his best games so far... but I hope that will improve as the game goes on.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Curry has 4 fouls... still the whole 4th qtr plus 1 minute of the 3rd qtr left...


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Is Yell having just a little trouble with these guys tonight?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

lol did you all just see Jalen do the head bopping thing that Miles and Q do??


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Yeah... I saw it


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

How did Q and D-miles come up with that stupid *%it?


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Jwill in...


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Down by 11 to the clippers... a clippers team without brand and kandi-man (even though he sucks). :hurl: 

Bulls better find a way to win this game.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

J-Will has been non-existent in the game.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

The bulls just didn't start the game with too much energy...


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTown4Life</b>!
> Jwill in...


* HATERS.... ATTENTION ALL HATERS ..... JAY IS IN THE GAME ..... TODAY'S RED LIGHT SPECIAL - A BAG OF SHALE FOR A GOOD OLE FASIONED MEDIEVAL STONING IN THE VILLAGE SQUARE FOR ONLY $4.99 WHEN YOU BUY A TUB OF TAR AND A SACK OF FEATHERS TO COMPLETE THE KIT 

HAVE A NICE DAY SHOPPERS AND THANK YOU FOR SHOPPING AT IGNORANT AZZWIPE HATERS INC *


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

man Rose just missed 3, 3 pointers in a row!


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Why when we are trying to rack up points and make a run have we got Trent Hassell out there?

I swear he's got the negatives of that photo shoot Bill had with the Alsation and Shetland Pony


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN I PREDICT A WIN!!!!!:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> man Rose just missed 3, 3 pointers in a row!


Earn $500K as a second round scrub and your azz is out of the league when the team option rolls round

Jalen and his contract are like Herpes - and guess what no one wants them


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Jay got an assist.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Earn $500K as a second round scrub and your azz is out of the league when the team option rolls round
> ...



Are you suggesting that if Rose was a 2nd round pick, and it was team option time, we wouldn't pick it up?


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN I PREDICT A WIN!!!!!:upset: :upset: :upset:


Don't worry same thing happens to me. In fact any time I predict any Bulls games, Win or Loss, it usually ends up as a loss.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

> HATERS.... ATTENTION ALL HATERS ..... JAY IS IN THE GAME ..... TODAY'S RED LIGHT SPECIAL - A BAG OF SHALE FOR A GOOD OLE FASIONED MEDIEVAL STONING IN THE VILLAGE SQUARE FOR ONLY $4.99 WHEN YOU BUY A TUB OF TAR AND A SACK OF FEATHERS TO COMPLETE THE KIT



First of all....

I hate having to correct fellow posters, but wtf are you talking about?

I am a JWill SUPPORTER. All I did was mention that he was coming into the game, and hoping he could get us out of this slump my friend.

:uhoh:


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that if Rose was a 2nd round pick, and it was team option time, we wouldn't pick it up?


No just lamenting aspects of player maneuverabilty


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTown4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Relax Mr Excitable - I wasn't referring to you 

I was just getting ahead of all the pinheads that spew their innane Jay shyte .

They know who they are - and we do too

Take a chill pill hoss


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

*QRich and Maggette*

Enjoying the homecoming, both having very good games.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Jay can't shoot.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

although we're gonna lose this game I would like to point out how CLUTCH Chandler is at the end of the game. Man he has 2-3 baskets, big rebounds, a block, a monster dunk, and a steal that was called a kick and he tried to take a charge on that last play... he is gonna be good


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> although we're gonna lose this game I would like to point out how CLUTCH Chandler is at the end of the game. Man he has 2-3 baskets, big rebounds, a block, a monster dunk, and a steal that was called a kick and he tried to take a charge on that last play... he is gonna be good


And a key goaltend.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

We need to get Shimmy Shammy Jammy Whammy in there for some shooting golddurnit 

I mean he is right back on form prior to his last 4 games and is 2 for a million in this one but I am sure he can do it


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> 
> 
> And a key goaltend.


Best damn goaltend I ever saw....:grinning:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> Jay can't shoot.


HaHa, I used the jinx to perfection.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> 
> 
> And a key goaltend.


at least he is trying...

Williams 2 straight 3's... bulls down by 4 now... maybe there is a chance


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> We need to get Shimmy Shammy Jammy Whammy in there for some shooting golddurnit
> 
> I mean he is right back on form prior to his last 4 games and is 2 for a million in this one but I am sure he can do it


He can't shoot either.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Relax Mr Excitable - I wasn't referring to you
> ...


So just you know, you're not FUNNY AT ALL. In fact, you're annoying.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

MAN WE JUST PISSED THAT POSESSION AWAY:upset:


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Get Gator outta there now for crissakes


He has got no business getting us back within 4 

We need the Shamster Jamdrop


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> 
> 
> So just you know, you're not FUNNY AT ALL. In fact, you're annoying.


LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> 
> 
> So just you know, you're not FUNNY AT ALL. In fact, you're annoying.


Who said anything about funny ?

Go find someone else to moo at lil cow


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Get Gator outta there now for crissakes
> 
> 
> ...


It's about damn time he made a shot or two. (#2 pick)

Do you think those 2 clutch shots will raise his FG % from his already excellent 37%?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> 
> 
> It's about damn time he made a shot or two. (#2 pick)
> ...


Bout as excellent as Shamdrops


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Bout as excellent as Shamdrops


Not quite.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> 
> 
> It's about damn time he made a shot or two. (#2 pick)
> ...


Will Crawford's 2-9 shooting display raise his average of 39%?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> 
> 
> Will Crawford's 2-9 shooting display raise his average of 39%?


I'm pretty sure it will lower it a tad. Let me get my calculator.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Jay's FG % is so low, that bricking 5 shots in a row actually makes it rise.


Ok- Bad joke.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Jay's FG % is so low, that bricking 5 shots in a row actually makes it rise.
> 
> 
> Ok- Bad joke.


Yeah


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

CLIPPERS- 103 BULLS- 97 -- FINAL


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

FINAL STATLINE FOR THE KIDS:

Curry- 26 pts, 4 rebs, 3 assists, 1 block
Chandler- 10 pts, 11 rebs, 2 blocks


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

This team is making me crazy. How the heck do you beat a streaking team then lose to a ice cold team like the Clippers?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jalen Rose is garbage, and Bill Cartwright is garbage.

How about we mix them together, have Jerry Krause eat them, and then crap em out? Pieces of ****!!!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Jalen is garbage? He played pretty darn good tonight.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

> How about we mix them together, have Jerry Krause eat them, and then crap em out? Pieces of ****!!!


That was funny...

:grinning: :laugh:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> Jalen is garbage? He played pretty darn good tonight.


yeah he did play well... that one stretch where we were making a run and were down by 7 he did mis three 3-pointers in a row though but he would be the one I would want shooting those 3's anyways... yeah Jalen had a good game tonight... 10+ assists too I think


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I have tried to like Jalen but crap like tonight's taunting of Maggette, makes me go back to my original opinion of Jalen. He will be nothing more than a fab five punk. Jalen should be old enough to rise above the youngins and beat the Clippers on the scoreboard rather than resort to taunting them.

Glad Krause has brought a leader to this fine rebuilding. 
Jordan probably had good reason to ***** slap Jalen.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> guys, guys, guys THIS GAME IS OVER, FINISHED
> 
> we have only lost like 1 game on saturday WGN superstation games (lol im not even kidding though) look up our record for WGN saturday games and you will all be surprised at our record... I say we get a W here...


lol eat sum crow bro :laugh:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

8 assists for Crawford.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

> 8 assists for Crawford


If he keeps that up, he may end up ok afterall...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTown4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> If he keeps that up, he may end up ok afterall...


We'll see.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah he did play well... that one stretch where we were making a run and were down by 7 he did mis three 3-pointers in a row though but he would be the one I would want shooting those 3's anyways... yeah Jalen had a good game tonight... 10+ assists too I think


12-21 fg, 30 pts, 11 assists, 3 rbs, 2 stls.

Horrible D.

The only guy who shot really poorly on the team was Jamal 20% Crawdad. He did have 8 assists though. 

Our defense is PATHETIC. A team starting sean rooks and cherokee parks should not be able to score 103 points. Ugh.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> 
> 
> lol eat sum crow bro :laugh:


  FINE!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

How amusing. Looks like the PG competition is back open again....


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*that a way*

i love how the mood changes in here.. 
clipps have lost 7 in a row..
and go into yalls house and dominate


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: that a way*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> i love how the mood changes in here..
> clipps have lost 7 in a row..
> and go into yalls house and dominate


Yeah, pretty sad.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

> i love how the mood changes in here..



That's the life of a Bullsaholic....


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Did anyone else notice how much Miller and Jaric physically abused Crawford tonight? How in the world is he supposed to be able to play sg when he can't defend two pg's? It's not a coincidence that the two of them racked up 15 assists, 6 rebounds and shot 50%. They penetrated at will all night long.

Imagine Crawford and Rose on the floor together at the two swing positions. I mean, playing them together at guard is one thing, but at sg and sf? Not a freakin' chance!

"This has nothing to do with offense, period," Cartwright said after the game. "Guard somebody, take a charge, put a body on somebody." 

And just who do you think BC might have been referring to after the game? You can bet that among others, our two human pick-up-stix were on his mind at that moment.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Impressive game by Curry 26 pts on 10-15 shooting, looks like he and Chandler will be getting some big minutes for the rest of the season. 

You should of known Q and Corey would of wanted to put on a show in Chi-town. I think we raked up some easy points at the point guard spot, which really put the game in our favor.
We outscored you by a good deal in the 2 then got outscored in the 4th as we typically do but it wasnt enought to blow the lead.
I really didnt come in expecting a win. I would of just been happy to see Lamar Odom Make a layup(he didnt by the way).Overall it was a good game, good to see Wilcox get some pt and Dj get his first win.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

We could use Maggette or Q next season...

By the way, do you think Wilcox can play SF?

:uhoh:


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTown4Life</b>!
> 
> By the way, do you think Wilcox can play SF?
> 
> :uhoh:


No, he's not quick enough to guard most 3's plus he does not posse the dribbling,shooting skills etc. to man the position.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> 12-21 fg, 30 pts, 11 assists, 3 rbs, 2 stls.
> ...


Don't forget 7 turnovers. He almost had a triple double!!   

Trenton Hassell played like crap. He was in for 20+ minutes. I didn't see much from him defensively and saw nothing from him offensively as usual. Hoiberg deserved more minutes then him. This was one of the games that should've been won. Clips had no brand or kandi (Seems like they play better without Kandi)... and they just traveled from Boston to play us. 

And Jay Williams (6'2") on Jaric (6'7") and vice versa was just genius!!!!!  

BTW, Maggette made Rose his *****....


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah he did play well... that one stretch where we were making a run and were down by 7 he did mis three 3-pointers in a row though but he would be the one I would want shooting those 3's anyways... yeah Jalen had a good game tonight... 10+ assists too I think


7 turnovers !!!


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> 
> 
> 7 turnovers !!!


Yeah alot of that came from trying to feed Tyson down low. Tyson had butterfingers tonight, he could've scored 20 points if he catched more of Jalen's passes. to Tyson's defend Jalen did do alot of passing in traffic to him or some sharp unexpected passes, so maybe Jalen just need to work w/ Tyson on that more. Eddy has great hands, he pretty much catches alot of passes to him. He also has some sweet soft hooks and soft dunks w/ a power end to them, you know what I mean, like Shaq's exclamation point dunks. Tyson's dunk are all SportCenter material, he always finds a way to make a bit more interesting w/ his approach.
These kids are alot of fun to watch! When they learn to play better D, Look out!!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Suffice to say I won't be starting any more Official Game Threads this season.:no: :sigh:


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Jacqueline Susanne wrote a book called: "Once is not enough".

The "Bull" think it is.

Perhaps a name change is in order?
The Chicago Steers?

A limp and unsatisfying performance. :sigh:


----------

